# G3 Onyx AT Binding



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

I think they still need some more testing. 1st generation on anything does not usually work to well i.e. 02's from BD. They do have a ton of cool features (switch from walk to ski mode pretty easy compared to a dynafit) however I am sticking with what has worked (dynafits).


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

I am also thinking of getting a pair so I can mount 'tech' bindings on all my old skis. I am pretty close to getting these soon, will report back. I have played with them in person, they are 40% heavier than the dynafits, but the fact you can mount them on multiple skis with a pair of $80 plates for each is nice. Also nice to see some competition in the recreational market. the only other tech binding made were gear exclusively towards Lycra clad Euro rando racers, and they cost about $800. That's a lot of money to pay even if you like stuffing you junk into a ski suit 4 times too small.

I also agree first generation of things is not always good. I had a pair of naxos 6 years ago that seemed cheap and flimsy. They lasted through 2 pairs of broken skis, but towards the end I began to trust them less and less.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Just want to add, plate mounting is nothing new, or now it will be, but none the less.

I am sure you know, it is only Dyna-fit compatable, it is twice the weight of a DF. 
And has a very Mary din setting, so what is it good for?


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

The GSs i saw had a DIN of 12 (at least i think) and they do weigh about 50% more than Dynafits, Dynafit measure their PER binding. Check out the G3onyx site.

The plate idea is not new, but new to tech bindings. I have several skiis for carious things, I am excited to have the option to easily switch tech bindings between various light weight skis.

As far as DIN goes, when I am skiing nasty things I still like my freerides, and my ACLs do as well


----------



## tk (Apr 8, 2005)

I just got some of the TGR Dynafit plates for now, don't really see a lot in the Onyx that's compelling and their Tele bindings break more than about anything else on the market currently. Personally I'm waiting for Trab's binding next year.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I like how they incorporate a plate, I think it is a good idea to ski the same boot/binding on the quiver


dgosn said:


> The GSs i saw had a DIN of 12 (at least i think) and they do weigh about 50% more than Dynafits, Dynafit measure their PER binding. Check out the G3onyx site.
> 
> The plate idea is not new, but new to tech bindings. I have several skiis for carious things, I am excited to have the option to easily switch tech bindings between various light weight skis.
> 
> As far as DIN goes, when I am skiing nasty things I still like my freerides, and my ACLs do as well


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

bobbuilds said:


> I like how they incorporate a plate, I think it is a good idea to ski the same boot/binding on the quiver



I don't understand that comment.....


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I think the Dynafit are superior bindings. I can just get a deal I'm not sure I can pass up on the Onyx binding. Does anyone ski on them now?

Skyman


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am sorry, what I meant to say was, having a plate on your ski is nice because you can remove the binding and place it on another plate that was mounted on a different set of skis, there fore being able to use the same binding, and boot to enjoy, and truly feel the difference of the ski alone and not have to wonder how much is binding/boot response to ski etc....



dgosn said:


> I don't understand that comment.....


----------

